# Sport Package for 325i? or not?



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

IMHO, the sport package is absolutely mandatory for a 325. (I've owned both.) It's not that the non-SP handles bad, but the difference is like night and day.

I assume that handling is one of the main reasons you're buying a BMW; why pass on an option that greatly impacts this primary reason in your car selection?

Good luck and enjoy---you won't be disappointed!


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

BTW "bpa", if you haven't noticed, there's a topic area entitled European Delivery in which you can get a preview of your upcoming experience...it's worth a visit/read. I'm sure you'll have fun...I did.


----------



## NYM325 (Oct 8, 2002)

I test drove the 325 with and w/out SP several times before I decide to go with the non SP. I couldn't stand the SP suspension on the streets here in Houston. I don't do AutoCross and I'm not as young as most guys on this board. Don't listen to all that talk about SP being mandatory, just get what YOU feel more comfortable with. You are the one paying for the car....


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

NYM325 said:


> *I test drove the 325 with and w/out SP several times before I decide to go with the non SP. I couldn't stand the SP suspension on the streets here in Houston. I don't do AutoCross and I'm not as young as most guys on this board. Don't listen to all that talk about SP being mandatory, just get what YOU feel more comfortable with. You are the one paying for the car.... *


While your driving observation of the SP/non SP may be fully accurate for you, small things like the tire pressure being a bit high could give one the impression that the SP car was stiff and uncomfortable. I say this as I put my snow tires on last night and magically my SP car went from a fairly stiff riding with somewhat noisy tires car to a quiet and unbelievably smooth car. SP or non SP can both me made out to be good or not so good with these types of changes. Having said that, the SP offers the additional potential for improved handling plus the other already mentioned benefits.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

NYM325 said:


> *I test drove the 325 with and w/out SP several times before I decide to go with the non SP. I couldn't stand the SP suspension on the streets here in Houston. I don't do AutoCross and I'm not as young as most guys on this board. Don't listen to all that talk about SP being mandatory, just get what YOU feel more comfortable with. You are the one paying for the car.... *


I agree completely. Here in the Chicago area the roads suck. Hell, most of the time I'm lucky to get out of third gear. When I do get to an open stretch of road the non-sp suspension is still fun. Plus, I can't stand paying any more interest than I have to so I can pay off the car a little quicker.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Sport Package for 325i? or not?*



geomax said:


> *Thats true - Turanza's are Grand Touring A/S tires. Not sure why they picked these as a tire option since the E46 SP can also come with Dunlop E2000's or Michelin Pilots (both are Z rated). Luck of the draw, I guess. :dunno: *


My Turanzas are also "Z-rated". "Z-rated" only means they can sustain a speed over 149mph. They are actually W rated, which means they can do 168. It think it is safe to say that not many of us will be driving our 325s faster than that. And they are definately not All-season tires, you can realize that instantly when you look at the tread. They are not a hard-core dedicated performance tire, but they are much more performance oriented than an all season tire.

Instead, they are a crappy tire for several other reasons...


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

NYM325 said:


> *I test drove the 325 with and w/out SP several times before I decide to go with the non SP. I couldn't stand the SP suspension on the streets here in Houston. I don't do AutoCross and I'm not as young as most guys on this board. Don't listen to all that talk about SP being mandatory, just get what YOU feel more comfortable with. You are the one paying for the car.... *


It goes without saying that the guy is going to get what he feels is best for him---and no one would disagree with that---but why tell him not to listen to people, particularly when he came here looking for opinions? I'm the guy who considers SP to be "mandatory" for a 325, but obviously that's just my opinion, and I _stated_ that it was just my opinion, just like everyone else who feels similarly.

(BTW, I also don't do autocross, and am much older than the vast majority of guys on this board!  )


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

xmas63 said:


> *(BTW, I also don't do autocross, and am much older than the vast majority of guys on this board!  ) *


I'm glad someone is older than me here..................


----------



## bpa (Dec 7, 2002)

I appreciate ALL of your comments in response to my request for opinions. Thanks very much.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

beauport said:


> *I'm glad someone is older than me here.................. *


I was born before November 18. Does that make me older than you? :bigpimp:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

bpa said:


> *I appreciate ALL of your comments in response to my request for opinions. Thanks very much. *


Come back and tell us all about it.


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

beauport said:


> *I'm glad someone is older than me here.................. *


I didn't say I was THAT old!!


----------



## ClothSeats? (Aug 15, 2002)

I picked up my European delivery 325i with sports package in November, and it came with Michelin Pilot HX MXM's, which is apparently a "Grand Touring" tire. :dunno: Not exactly the tires I expected, but as it was November and I was driving through the Alps, I didn't mind either.  We drove from Munich, through Austria and into Northern Italy, encountering a couple very mild snow flurries, but nothing that stayed on the road. Neither the DSC or ABS ever kicked in.

Let me see if I can attach a fuzzy picture of the the snow on my car after the night we spent in Schwangau...


----------

